# PulseAudio, upstream and down



## grahamperrin@ (May 14, 2021)

If I recall correctly:









						FreeBSD support: meson build, import downstream patches, more improvements (!277) · Merge requests · PulseAudio / pulseaudio · GitLab
					

This MR  brings some downstream patches from FreeBSD Ports here  (most importantly "detect: fix/improve FreeBSD support" — audio does not play...




					gitlab.freedesktop.org
				




– this 2020 pull request (with patches from FreeBSD) was made, upstream, with the intention of FreeBSD _subsequently_ benefiting from the merge.

True?

If so: are we (downstream) still awaiting the benefits?

In particular: 



> the hot unplug one is not yet committed to ports, but the author told me to include it here



<https://www.freshports.org/audio/pulseaudio/#history>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 16, 2021)

Please, can anyone answer the upstream/downstream question? 


A few weeks ago I experimented with forced deletion of `audio/pulseaudio`. Too much broke as a result, so I reinstalled … 

… the interest here is *PulseAudio* (not alternatives), and making it better. Thanks. 



```
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        kdeconnect-kde: 21.04.1_1
        pulseaudio-qt: 1.3

Number of packages to be removed: 2

The operation will free 4 MiB.
% sudo pkg delete -n pulseaudio
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 290 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        akonadi: 21.04.1
        akonadi-calendar: 21.04.1
        akonadi-calendar-tools: 21.04.1
        akonadi-contacts: 21.04.1
        akonadi-import-wizard: 21.04.1
        akonadi-mime: 21.04.1
        akonadi-notes: 21.04.1
        akonadi-search: 21.04.1
        akonadiconsole: 21.04.1
        akregator: 21.04.1
        alsa-plugins: 1.2.2
        ark: 21.04.1
        artikulate: 21.04.1
        audiocd-kio: 21.04.1
        baloo-widgets: 21.04.1
        blinken: 21.04.1
        bomber: 21.04.1
        bovo: 21.04.1
        calendarsupport: 21.04.1
        cantor: 21.04.1_1
        chromium: 90.0.4430.212_1
        cinnamon: 4.8.6
        cinnamon-control-center: 4.8.2
        cinnamon-desktop: 4.8.1
        cinnamon-screensaver: 4.8.1
        cinnamon-settings-daemon: 4.8.5
        dolphin: 21.04.1
        dooble: 2021.02.20
        dragon-player: 21.04.1
        efl: 1.25.1_10
        enlightenment: 0.24.2,2
        eventviews: 21.04.1
        falkon: 3.1.0_1
        filelight: 21.04.1
        gnome-settings-daemon: 3.38.2
        granatier: 21.04.1
        grantlee-editor: 21.04.1
        grantleetheme: 21.04.1
        gwenview: 21.04.1
        incidenceeditor: 21.04.1
        ja-kiten: 21.04.1
        k3b: 21.04.1
        kaccounts-integration: 21.04.1
        kaccounts-providers: 21.04.1
        kaddressbook: 21.04.1
        kalarm: 21.04.1
        kalarmcal: 21.04.1
        kalgebra: 21.04.1
        kamera: 21.04.1
        kanagram: 21.04.1
        kapman: 21.04.1
        kate: 21.04.1
        katomic: 21.04.1
        kblackbox: 21.04.1
        kblocks: 21.04.1
        kbounce: 21.04.1
        kbreakout: 21.04.1
        kbruch: 21.04.1
        kcalc: 21.04.1
        kcalutils: 21.04.1
        kcharselect: 21.04.1
        kcolorchooser: 21.04.1
        kcron: 21.04.1
        kde-baseapps: 21.04.1_1
        kde5: 5.21.5.21.04.1
        kdeaccessibility: 21.04.1
        kdeadmin: 21.04.1
        kdebugsettings: 21.04.1
        kdeconnect-kde: 21.04.1_1
        kdeedu: 21.04.1
        kdegames: 21.04.1
        kdegraphics: 21.04.1
        kdegraphics-mobipocket: 21.04.1
        kdegraphics-svgpart: 21.04.1
        kdegraphics-thumbnailers: 21.04.1
        kdemultimedia: 21.04.1
        kdemultimedia-ffmpegthumbs: 21.04.1
        kdenetwork: 21.04.1
        kdenetwork-filesharing: 21.04.1
        kdenlive: 21.04.1
        kdepim: 21.04.1
        kdepim-addons: 21.04.1
        kdepim-runtime: 21.04.1
        kdeutils: 21.04.1
        kdf: 21.04.1
        kdialog: 21.04.1
        kdiamond: 21.04.1
        kdiff3: 1.9.2
        keditbookmarks: 21.04.1
        kf5-baloo: 5.82.0
        kf5-frameworkintegration: 5.82.0
        kf5-frameworks: 5.82.0
        kf5-kactivities: 5.82.0
        kf5-kactivities-stats: 5.82.0
        kf5-kbookmarks: 5.82.0
        kf5-kcalendarcore: 5.82.0,1
        kf5-kcmutils: 5.82.0
        kf5-kdav: 5.82.0,1
        kf5-kdeclarative: 5.82.0
        kf5-kdelibs4support: 5.82.0
        kf5-kdesignerplugin: 5.82.0
        kf5-kdewebkit: 5.82.0
        kf5-kholidays: 5.82.0
        kf5-khtml: 5.82.0
        kf5-kinit: 5.82.0
        kf5-kio: 5.82.0_1
        kf5-kirigami2: 5.82.0
        kf5-kmediaplayer: 5.82.0
        kf5-knewstuff: 5.82.0
        kf5-knotifications: 5.82.0
        kf5-knotifyconfig: 5.82.0
        kf5-kparts: 5.82.0
        kf5-kquickcharts: 5.82.0
        kf5-kross: 5.82.0
        kf5-krunner: 5.82.0
        kf5-ktexteditor: 5.82.0
        kf5-ktextwidgets: 5.82.0
        kf5-kwallet: 5.82.0
        kf5-kxmlgui: 5.82.0
        kf5-kxmlrpcclient: 5.82.0
        kf5-plasma-framework: 5.82.0
        kf5-purpose: 5.82.0
        kf5-qqc2-desktop-style: 5.82.0
        kf5-syndication: 5.82.0,1
        kfind: 21.04.1
        kfloppy: 21.04.1
        kfourinline: 21.04.1
        kgeography: 21.04.1
        kgpg: 21.04.1
        khangman: 21.04.1
        khelpcenter: 21.04.1
        kidentitymanagement: 21.04.1
        kig: 21.04.1
        killbots: 21.04.1
        kimap: 21.04.1
        kio-extras: 21.04.1_1
        kio-fuse: 5.0.1
        kio-gdrive: 21.04.1
        kipi-plugins: 21.04.1
        kiriki: 21.04.1
        kitinerary: 21.04.1_1
        kjumpingcube: 21.04.1
        kldap: 21.04.1
        klettres: 21.04.1
        klickety: 21.04.1
        klines: 21.04.1
        kmag: 21.04.1
        kmahjongg: 21.04.1
        kmail: 21.04.1
        kmail-account-wizard: 21.04.1
        kmailtransport: 21.04.1
        kmbox: 21.04.1
        kmime: 21.04.1
        kmines: 21.04.1
        kmix: 21.04.1
        kmousetool: 21.04.1
        kmouth: 21.04.1
        kmplot: 21.04.1
        knavalbattle: 21.04.1
        knetwalk: 21.04.1
        knights: 21.04.1
        kolf: 21.04.1
        kollision: 21.04.1
        kolourpaint: 21.04.1
        kompare: 21.04.1
        konqueror: 21.04.1_1
        konquest: 21.04.1
        konsole: 21.04.1_2
        kontact: 21.04.1
        kontactinterface: 21.04.1
        kopete: 21.04.1
        korganizer: 21.04.1
        kpat: 21.04.1
        kpimtextedit: 21.04.1
        krdc: 21.04.1
        kreversi: 21.04.1
        krfb: 21.04.1
        krita: 4.4.1_16
        kruler: 21.04.1
        kshisen: 21.04.1
        ksirk: 21.04.1
        ksmtp: 21.04.1
        ksnakeduel: 21.04.1
        kspaceduel: 21.04.1
        ksquares: 21.04.1
        ksudoku: 21.04.1
        ksystemlog: 21.04.1
        kteatime: 21.04.1
        ktimer: 21.04.1
        ktnef: 21.04.1
        ktuberling: 21.04.1
        kturtle: 21.04.1
        kubrick: 21.04.1
        kwalletmanager: 21.04.1
        kwordquiz: 21.04.1
        libgravatar: 21.04.1
        libkcddb: 21.04.1
        libkcompactdisc: 21.04.1
        libkdegames: 21.04.1
        libkdepim: 21.04.1
        libkeduvocdocument: 21.04.1
        libkgapi: 21.04.1
        libkipi: 21.04.1
        libkleo: 21.04.1
        libkomparediff2: 21.04.1
        libksane: 21.04.1_1
        libksieve: 21.04.1
        libkvkontakte: 5.0.0_4
        libopenshot-audio: 0.2.0.29
        lskat: 21.04.1
        lxqt: 0.17.0
        lxqt-panel: 0.17.1
        mailcommon: 21.04.1
        mailimporter: 21.04.1
        marble: 21.04.1
        mbox-importer: 21.04.1
        messagelib: 21.04.1
        muffin: 4.8.0
        nautilus: 3.36.3
        ncpamixer: 1.3.3.1_1
        nemo: 4.8.3
        neochat: 1.2.0
        okular: 21.04.1_1
        openshot: 2.5.1.732_2
        orca: 40.0_1
        otter-browser: 1.0.02
        palapeli: 21.04.1
        parley: 21.04.1
        pavucontrol: 4.0_2
        picmi: 21.04.1
        pim-data-exporter: 21.04.1
        pim-sieve-editor: 21.04.1
        pimcommon: 21.04.1
        plasma5-breeze: 5.21.5_1
        plasma5-breeze-gtk: 5.21.5
        plasma5-discover: 5.21.5
        plasma5-drkonqi: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kactivitymanagerd: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kde-cli-tools: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kde-gtk-config: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kdeplasma-addons: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kgamma5: 5.21.5
        plasma5-khotkeys: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kinfocenter: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kmenuedit: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kscreen: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kscreenlocker: 5.21.5
        plasma5-ksshaskpass: 5.21.5
        plasma5-ksysguard: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kwallet-pam: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kwin: 5.21.5
        plasma5-kwrited: 5.21.5
        plasma5-libksysguard: 5.21.5
        plasma5-milou: 5.21.5
        plasma5-oxygen: 5.21.5
        plasma5-plasma: 5.21.5
        plasma5-plasma-browser-integration: 5.21.5
        plasma5-plasma-desktop: 5.21.5_1
        plasma5-plasma-disks: 5.21.5
        plasma5-plasma-integration: 5.21.5
        plasma5-plasma-sdk: 5.21.5
        plasma5-plasma-workspace: 5.21.5
        plasma5-polkit-kde-agent-1: 5.21.5
        plasma5-powerdevil: 5.21.5
        plasma5-sddm-kcm: 5.21.5
        plasma5-systemsettings: 5.21.5
        print-manager: 21.04.1
        pulseaudio: 14.2
        pulseaudio-qt: 1.3
        py38-libopenshot: 0.2.5.517
        py38-qt5-webengine: 5.15.4
        py38-speech-dispatcher: 0.10.2
        qt5-speech: 5.15.2_1
        qt5-webengine: 5.15.2_2
        qutebrowser: 2.2.3
        remmina: 1.4.17
        rocs: 21.04.1
        sigil: 1.6.0
        signon-kwallet-extension: 21.04.1
        simplescreenrecorder: 0.4.3_1
        skanlite: 2.2.0_1
        spectacle: 21.04.1_3
        speech-dispatcher: 0.10.2
        spice-gtk: 0.37
        step: 21.04.1
        terminology: 1.9.0
        totem: 3.38.0_2
        vscode: 1.56.2
        waterfox: 2019.12.c
        zanshin: 0.5.71

Number of packages to be removed: 290

The operation will free 3 GiB.
%
```


----------

